

Online bullying – a new and ugly sport for liberal commenters - sequoia
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/18/online-bullying-ugly-sport-liberal-commenters

======
dmschulman
Comment threads on articles posted on the internet degenerate into petty
proselytizing? Color me surprised!

------
duckandcover
"There's no hate like liberal hate"

[https://www.google.com/search?q=there%27s+no+hate+like+liber...](https://www.google.com/search?q=there%27s+no+hate+like+liberal+hate)

